# World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]



## roman237 (16 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir mit einpaar kollegen vor gut 6 Monaten Gametime für World of Warcraft bei Ebay gekauft. Unzwar gabs da 180Tage Spielzeit für 20 €.
Wir haben uns nichts dabei gedacht das das iergentwie Illegal sein kann.

Jetzt haben paar Kollegen von mir Post von der Polizei bekommen "Vorladung als Beschuldigter" wegen Computerbetrug oder so.

Ein Kumpel hat mir eben gesagt die Kripo war bei dem heute und ka mehr hat er nicht gesagt ausser das über ein tonline account ein schaden von rund 6000 euro entstanden sind und die polizei hat rund 180 verschiedene Adressen oder IPs von den leuten die über den Tonline Account Gametime aufgeladen bekommen haben.

Wass passiert nun weiter? wie gesagt wir konnten ja nicht wissen das die Spielzeit über ein gehackten Tonline account gemacht wurden.


Gruß, romaN


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime [ edit]*

Es sollten sich alle zusammen einen Anwalt suchen, der sich mit Telekommunikationsrecht auskennt, aber auch mit Strafrecht. Googeln oder die Anwaltskammer fragen.
Der Fall ist nicht so leicht, und man muss da genau überlegt vorgehen.


----------



## gworg1 (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime [ edit]*

Guten Tag,

Habe warscheinlich das selbe Problem, 

Habe heute gesehn das ich eine Email von jemanden bekommen habe der auch die 180-Tage-Gametimecard gekauft hat.

Habe aber keine Post von der Polizei bekommen.

Wolte nun mal wissen wie ich mich verhalten muss, da ich vorhin recht geschockt war, da ich selber Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer aufgenommen habe und dieser mir versicherte das alles legal ist.


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



roman237 schrieb:


> ....wir konnten ja nicht wissen das die Spielzeit über ein gehackten Tonline account gemacht wurden.


Wie Antiscammer schon sagte, nehmt euch einen Anwalt! Ansonsten ist das Problem an sich recht bekannt und ihr seid diejenigen, die als eine Art Hehler oder Geldwäscher zum Eigennutz fungierten. Die 6000 € sind in ihrer Gesamtheit wahrscheinlich durch viele Accountmissbräuche zu subsumieren und euch trifft nur ein "Teilschaden", den ihr - jeder für sich - auch noch gutgläubig (oder besser fahrlässig) zu vertreten habt.


----------



## Purzel42 (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Hallo Roman,

Du bist nicht der erste mit dem Problem. Bei mir hat das Opfer einen Schaden von etwa x000€. Vorladung habe ich ebenfalls als Beschuldigter, da Betrug gemäß §263.
Wir waren verdammt nochmal zu leichtgläubig. Der Brief kam vorgestern. Ich war zum Tatzeitraum noch 17 (Ende 2008) und dass sie an meinen Namen gekommen sind ist ja kein Wunder, steht ja immerhin in meinem WoW-Account. Blizzard scheint da kooperiert zu haben mit der Polizei.

Bin ziemlich aufgeschmissen. Toi Toi Toi das wir da aus der Sache nochmal mit einem blauen Auge rauskommen. Das ist auch bestimmt ziemlich scheisse für den Betroffenen, wenn der auf einmal hunderte Abbuchungen hat.

Wär mal schön zu hören wie solche Fälle schon ausgegangen sind. 

Gruß, Purzel


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Purzel42 schrieb:


> Ich war zum Tatzeitraum noch 17


Das spielt nahezu keine Rolle, wenn Ü14.


Purzel42 schrieb:


> Blizzard scheint da kooperiert zu haben mit der Polizei.


Das ist bekannt und betrifft in diesen Fällen fast alle Anbieter (auch diejenigen mit Software) die über T-Online/T-Pay abrechnen.


----------



## Purzel42 (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Oh, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Bah, wenn ich das schon sehe, wie die Typen immernoch auf ebay "180 Tage Gametime" verscherbeln und dabei im letzten Monat 101 positive Bewertungen bekommen... :wall:
Ich werd das Angebot mal bei ebay melden.

Noch eine Frage: Sollte ich wegen der Sache zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt werden, gelte ich dann danach als vorbestraft, beziehungsweise landet das in irgendeinem Strafregister von mir? Das ist meine größte Angst bei der Sache, ich will mir ja nicht die Zukunft verbauen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Februar 2010)

*Zahlungsweg?*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie habt Ihr denn die Gametime bezahlt? 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Purzel42 schrieb:


> Ich werd das Angebot mal bei ebay melden.


Wieso eBay? Das ist nur der Markt, die prüfen nicht, woher das Angebot stammt. Besser wäre es, du nimmst ein paar Ausdrucke zur Polizei mit und hängst den Verkäufer dort hin!



Purzel42 schrieb:


> Sollte ich wegen der Sache zu einer Geldstrafe  verurteilt werden, gelte ich dann danach als vorbestraft,  beziehungsweise landet das in irgendeinem Strafregister von mir?


Kommt drauf an! Nämlich auf die Tagessätze, siehe analog > HIER <. Ab 91 ist man vorbestraft, was aber in solchen "einfach" gelagerten Fällen bei Ersttätern eher nicht erwartet werden kann. Was die "Strafregister" betrifft, so gibt es viele Datensammlungen bei verschiedenen Behörden. Zumeist finden derartige Fälle dort aber keinen Eintrag, außer bei der örtlichen Polizei natürlich. Das "polizeiliche Führungszeugnis" ist übrigens gar nicht bei der Polizei.


----------



## Ghost 2007 (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



roman237 schrieb:


> wie gesagt wir konnten ja nicht wissen das die Spielzeit über ein gehackten Tonline account gemacht wurden.



Wie wäre es mit Nachdenken?
Eine Gametimekarte kostet für so ziemlich alle bekannten Onlinegames mit monatlichen Gebühren ca. zwischen € 20,00 bis € 27,00. Dafür bekommt man *2* Monate Spielzeit gutgeschrieben.

Aber für 6 Monate nur € 20,00 zahlen zu müssen klingt schon zu verlockend, um wahr zu sein. Das schreit doch förmlich nach dubiosen Machenschaften!
Geiz frisst Hirn :wall:

Sorry, klingt hart, aber wer sich die offiziellen Preise nicht leisten kann, sollte auf solche Games verzichten. 

Meines Wissens muss man diesen Ebäh-Anbietern auch noch seine Accountdaten zukommen lassen, damit die einen die Spielzeit verlängern. Das wiederrum verleitet dann natürlich auch zum Accountklau, der dann eventuell auch bei Ebäh verramscht wird, falls er nicht schnell genug wieder über den Support zurückgeholt werden kann.

Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch, dass Ihr aus dieser Geschichte glimpflich rauskommt.


----------



## Purzel42 (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Zahlungsweg?*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Wie habt Ihr denn die Gametime bezahlt?



Nunja, der bei Ebay nimmt Paypal und Überweisung, wobei ich mal glaube dass das Konto nicht direkt auf den Verkäufer angemeldet ist. Mir wurde auch Paysafecard als Bezahlungsmittel angeboten, da anonym. Spätestens an der Stelle hätte ich stutzig werden müssen...

Im Nachhinein fasse ich mir auch an den Kopf wenn ich daran denke wie leichtgläubig ich war, nur um ein paar Euros zu sparen. Das Problem war vor allem der Geiz, wie Ghost schon sagte, und auch das Lemming-Syndrom. Ich hab mich einfach von den vielen positiven Bewertungen blenden lassen. Komm mir schon vor wie meine Oma die sich ständig irgendwelche Handy- und Internetvertäge aufschwatzen lässt, obwohl sie gar kein PC oder Handy hat.
Aber da ich Optimist bin, versuche ich mal den Lerneffekt in der Sache zu sehen. Wahrscheinlich muss man bei manchen Sachen erst einmal auf die Rübe fallen, bis man zur Vernunft kommt. :-?

Gruß, Purzel


----------



## gworg1 (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Hallo, 

Ich bins nochmal, ich habe immernoch keine Post bekommen *toi toi*
aber rechne noch mit.

Was  ich noch sagen wolte mir ist auf gefallen das der Käufer auch selber über seinen Ebay Acc. Sachen gekauft hat wie z.b. Schuhe, also müsste man eigentlich auf ihn zurück kommen können. Da ich nicht denke das er sich für die 3 Sachen ne Extra Wohnung angemietet hat


----------



## blowfish (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



gworg1 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht denke das er sich für die 3 Sachen ne Extra Wohnung angemietet hat



Ich denke ja mal, dass sein ibähh Account zu diesem Zeitpunkt unter fremder Kontrolle war und den Verkauf jemand anderes durchgeführt hat. Also spitz dich nicht zu sehr auf diese Möglichkeit.
Denn wer einen T-Online Account hackt, hack erst recht einen von ibähh.


----------



## gworg1 (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Mhh stimmt so weit habe ich mal weider nicht gedacht ...


----------



## Ghost 2007 (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



blowfish schrieb:


> Denn wer einen T-Online Account hackt, hack erst recht einen von ibähh.



Einen T-Online Account hacken? Es reicht, wenn Du ein offenes WLAN-Netz eines TO-Kunden findest. Bei den neueren Accounts ist standardmäßig die PremiumPay-Option (T-Pay) eingeschaltet! Wenn Du über dessen Verbindung surfst und dann halt halt 'Shoppen' gehst, wird seine Telefonrechnung sprunghaft in die Höhe schnellen.

Im SAT1-Forum gibt es einen Thread zu dem Thema http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?t=3799&highlight=gamesload, in welchem sich Betroffene ausgetauscht haben. Meistens wurden Spiele über Gamesload (Angebot von T-Online!!) gekauft oder hat Spielzeit aufgeladen.

Vermutlich hat dieser Ebäh-Verkäufer so eine 'Mitsurfgelegenheit' gefunden und kann entsprechend auf fremde Kosten die Spielzeit aufladen.


----------



## blowfish (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Ghost 2007 schrieb:


> Es reicht, wenn Du ein offenes WLAN-Netz eines TO-Kunden findest.



Das kann ich so nicht bejahen. Du hast über ein offenes WLAN zwar Netzzugang aber noch lange nicht den T-Online Zugang des Anschlussinhabers.
Denn jeder Rechner braucht seine eigene IP sonst kann da kein Datenaustausch stattfinden.
Das Problem bei einer Rückverfolgung der IP ist ja nur, dass man auf den entsprechenden Anschlussinhaber kommt aber nicht auf den T-Online Account.
Denn zur Anmeldung gehört die entsprechende T-Online Nummer, Anschlusskennung und das persönliche Passwort.
Über eine Telefonleitung können ja verschiedene Leute sich ins Netz einloggen, aber eben jeder mit seiner eigenen Kennung.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Das ist schlicht falsch. 

 Ein T-Online Account   ist so offen wie ein Scheunentor.
 Jeder PC, der am (WLAN)  Router hängt, hat den  Zugang und ist per (identischer) IP dem
 T-Online Account zugeordnet. Im Normalzustand ist  T-Pay ohne Sicherheits(ab)frage 
eingeschaltet.

 Daher  kann jeder, der  über den Router Zugang zum Internet erhält, sich bedienen.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



blowfish schrieb:


> Denn jeder Rechner braucht seine eigene IP sonst kann da kein Datenaustausch stattfinden.
> Das Problem bei einer Rückverfolgung der IP ist ja nur, dass man auf den entsprechenden Anschlussinhaber kommt aber nicht auf den T-Online Account.



Die von außen sichtbare IP bezieht sich immer auf den Router. *Der Router *bekommt eine IP-Adresse aus dem Pool von T-Online (und nicht der angeschlossene PC).
Alle Geräte, die dann am Router hängen und dort als internetfähige Netzwerkgeräte eingetragen sind, können sich über das W-LAN ins Internet einwählen. Diese Netzwerkgeräte erhalten dann vom Router *lokale IP-Adressen* zugeteilt, die nur für lokale Netzwerke gelten, aber nicht im Internet geroutet werden. 

Der Router fungiert als eine Art "Proxy", er vermittelt für alle angeschlossenen Geräte die Kommunikation "nach draußen".
Jeder an einen Router angeschlossene PC, der das W-LAN-Passwort kennt und entsprechend im Router mit MAC-Adresse hinterlegt ist, kann sich ins Internet einwählen, und über den T-Online-Zugang kann jedes über W-LAN verbundene Gerät grundsätzlich T-Pay-Bestellungen durchführen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Jeder an einen Router angeschlossene PC, der das W-LAN-Passwort kennt und entsprechend im Router mit MAC-Adresse hinterlegt ist, kann sich ins Internet einwählen, und über den T-Online-Zugang kann jedes über W-LAN verbundene Gerät grundsätzlich T-Pay-Bestellungen durchführen.


bzw auch jeder PC/"Schlepptop", der sich in ein ungenügend gesichertes W-LAN "einhackt" .


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Ja. Wenn das W-LAN-Passwort zu einfach ist, kann es gehackt werden. Oder wenn mit alter WEP-Verschlüsselung gearbeitet wird, die lässt sich leicht hacken. Oder wenn das W-LAN unverschlüsselt offen steht.
Dann kann auch ein Unbefugter Zugang ins WLAN erhalten. Der erhält dann vom Router ebenfalls eine lokale IP-Adresse und kann über den Router im Internet surfen. Da T-Online nur den Router sieht und keine weitere Passwortabfrage bei T-Pay mehr stattfindet, kann grundsätzlich auch der unbefugt am W-LAN angeschlossene PC Bestellungen aufgeben.


----------



## blowfish (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Ja okay wieder was gelernt. Ich dachte dabei nur daran, dass ich mich mal nicht anmelden konnte, weil ein anderer meinen Zugang nutzte. Aber das war ja nicht direkt auf meiner Leitung sondern von einem anderen Anschluss aus.


----------



## Purzel42 (6 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

So ich war bei der Vernehmung.
In diesem Fall bin ich einer von 40 Beschuldigten aus ganz Deutschland gewesen. Ich hab dem Polizisten den Fall geschildert so wie er war und er hat daraufhin gesagt, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich auf Freispruch hinauslaufen wird. Letztendlich ging es vor allem darum Hinweise auf den eigentlichen Täter/Verkäufer zu bekommen.
In ähnlichen Fällen lief das dann darauf aus dass das Opfer auf dem Schaden sitzen blieb. Ziemlich komisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass jeder nur 65 € zahlen müsste um wenigstens den Schaden zu ersetzen...

Nunja, ich bin erstmal erleichtert und um eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## johinos (6 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Purzel42 schrieb:


> So ich war bei der Vernehmung.
> In diesem Fall bin ich einer von 40 Beschuldigten aus ganz Deutschland gewesen. Ich hab dem Polizisten den Fall geschildert so wie er war und er hat daraufhin gesagt, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich auf Freispruch hinauslaufen wird. Letztendlich ging es vor allem darum Hinweise auf den eigentlichen Täter/Verkäufer zu bekommen.


Welche Straftat wurde denn vorgeworfen? Hehlerei geht nicht - der Aktivierungskey für die Gametime ist keine Sache.



Purzel42 schrieb:


> Vorladung habe ich ebenfalls als Beschuldigter, da Betrug gemäß §263.


Betrug geht nicht, da niemand getäuscht wurde.

Wenn es darum ging, Hinweise auf den eigentlichen Täter/Verkäufer zu bekommen, dann hätte es doch eine Zeugenvernehmung sein müssen?


----------



## Purzel42 (6 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Tja genau das hat mich auch an der Sache gewundert.
Das schienen die sehr weitläufig ausgelegt zu haben. Somit haben die dann jeden WoW-Account-Besitzer, dessen Account aufgeladen wurde als "Beschuldigten" hinsichtlich "Betrug" gemäß §263 StGB geladen. So stand das auf der Vorladung drauf.

Ich hab da leider nicht so die Ahnung davon, aber ganz sauber kam mir das auch nicht vor. Vielleicht sind sie auch gleich pauschal davon ausgegangen, dass sich jeder mal am Konto bedient hat und somit jeder potentiell schuldig ist...

Die Anwesenheitsbescheinigung für mein Arbeitgeber sieht auch toll aus. "Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betrug" steht da als Bezug. Ich glaube, ich werde die entsprechende Stelle schwärzen.


----------



## razer12 (18 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Guten Tag, ich hoffe ich finde hier Hilfe. Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 16  Jahre und spiele schon länger World of Warcraft. 
Heute kam ein  Schreiben von der "Polizeiinspektion Diepholz, Fachkommissariat 3", in  dem mein Vater zur "Vernehmung als Zeuge" aufgefordert wird.Tatvorwurf:  "Ausspähen von fremden Zugangsdaten zu T-Online Premiumdiensten, hier:  Upgrade für das internetspiel "World of Warcraft", Account  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" (mein Spielaccount)
Ereignisort: -
Ereigniszeit:  Samstag 5.9.09 12:17 bis Sonntag 25.10.09Mein Vater hat bis zum  25.3.10 Zeit sich dort zu melden.Vor einiger Zeit habe ich meinen  Account kurz einem Freund(den ich nicht persönlich kenne) ausgeliehen,  und bekam ihn einige Zeit danach mit den Worten "Ich hab dir 6 Monate  Spielzeit raufgemacht, danke und noch viel Spaß" zurück. Ich hatte davor  immer ehrlich bezahlt, und tue es auch jetzt noch. Aber was sollte ich  mit den 6 Monaten Spielzeit machen? Damals hab ich nicht gedacht das es  in irgenteiner Weise illegal währe, und habe es dabei gelassen und  einfach weitergespielt.Was soll ich jetzt tun? Ich habe nämlich  in keinster Weise irgentwelche Accountdaten ausgespäht, irgentwelche  Onlinedienste betrogen oder sonstwas. Außerdem wird mein Vater  wahrscheinlich nicht sehr erfreut sein. Soll er dich dort melden und  erscheinen? Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? Wenn er dorthingeht, was soll  er dann sagen?MfG, razer12


----------



## razer12 (18 März 2010)

*Vernehmung als Zeuge - World of Warcraft T-Online [ edit]*

[noparse]Guten Tag, ich hoffe ich finde hier Hilfe. Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 16  Jahre und spiele schon länger World of Warcraft. 
Heute kam ein  Schreiben von der "Polizeiinspektion Diepholz, Fachkommissariat 3", in  dem mein Vater zur "Vernehmung als Zeuge" aufgefordert wird.

Tatvorwurf:  "Ausspähen von fremden Zugangsdaten zu T-Online Premiumdiensten, hier:  Upgrade für das internetspiel "World of Warcraft", Account  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" (mein Spielaccount)
Ereignisort: -
Ereigniszeit:  Samstag 5.9.09 12:17 bis Sonntag 25.10.09

Mein Vater hat bis zum  25.3.10 Zeit sich dort zu melden.Vor einiger Zeit habe ich meinen  Account kurz einem Freund(den ich nicht persönlich kenne) ausgeliehen,  und bekam ihn einige Zeit danach mit den Worten "Ich hab dir 6 Monate  Spielzeit raufgemacht, danke und noch viel Spaß" zurück. Ich hatte davor  immer ehrlich bezahlt, und tue es auch jetzt noch. Aber was sollte ich  mit den 6 Monaten Spielzeit machen? 
Damals hab ich nicht gedacht das es  in irgenteiner Weise illegal währe, und habe es dabei gelassen und  einfach weitergespielt.
Was soll ich jetzt tun? Ich habe nämlich  in keinster Weise irgentwelche Accountdaten ausgespäht, irgentwelche  Onlinedienste betrogen oder sonstwas. Außerdem wird mein Vater  wahrscheinlich nicht sehr erfreut sein. Soll er dich dort melden und  erscheinen? Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? Wenn er dorthingeht, was soll  er dann sagen?[/noparse]

MfG, razer12


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2010)

*AW: Vernehmung als Zeuge - World of Warcraft T-Online [edit]*

Ist ja schon toll von den Beamten, dass die deinen Vater nur als Zeugen vorladen, weil er "nur" der Inhaber des T-Onlineanschlusses ist. Aber womöglich hat die Polizei schon im Datenbestand gesehen, dass in dem Haushalt auch noch (mindestens) ein Bewohner ist, der zur Zielgruppe von WoW gehört.

Es ist schwierig, hier eine Empfehlung zu treffen. Dein Vater ist Zeuge und muss nicht bei der Polizei erscheinen, jedoch ggü. der Staatsanwaltschaft Auskunft erteilen. So weit würde ich es nicht kommen lassen und ich an deiner Stelle würde gleich zu dem Termin mit hingehen, bevor es womöglich noch eine Durchsuchung bei euch gibt und die Polizei die Hardware beschlagnahmt.


----------



## razer12 (18 März 2010)

*AW: Vernehmung als Zeuge - World of Warcraft T-Online [ edit]*

Könnte bitte jemand den Thementitel ändern? Fällt mir gerade so auf  Danke!

Zum Thema: Wir haben ja selber keinen T-Onlineanschluss, t-online ist nur der dienst mit dem man bei wow bezahlen kann. und da wurde anscheinend etwas ausgenutzt, sodass man 6 monate spielzeit für lau bekommt.

Mein Vater ist momentan noch ganz gelassen, aber er weiß nicht ob er sich da melden soll, und wie es überhaupt weiter geht.



			
				razer12 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte bitte jemand den Thementitel ändern? Fällt mir gerade so auf  Danke!


_[x] done 
[x] Themen zusammengeführt 
modinfo_


----------



## johinos (18 März 2010)

*AW: Vernehmung als Zeuge - World of Warcraft T-Online [ edit]*



razer12 schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit habe ich meinen  Account kurz einem Freund(den ich nicht persönlich kenne) ausgeliehen,  und bekam ihn einige Zeit danach mit den Worten "Ich hab dir 6 Monate  Spielzeit raufgemacht, danke und noch viel Spaß" zurück.


Da solltest du vielleicht etwas mehr zu schreiben: Nicht kennen - ausleihen - mit 6 Monaten Spielzeit zurück? Einfach so? 

Ansonsten, ist ja schon geschrieben: Was soll dein Vater dort? Geh' am besten gleich mit und sage, was gelaufen ist. Der Rest wurde oben schon durchdiskutiert.


----------



## Teleton (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Bevor Ihr Euch um Kopf und Kragen quasselt wäre eine Akteneinsichtnahme durch einen Anwalt sinnvoll. Danach könnt ihr immer noch entscheiden ob und wie Ihr Euch zur Sache einlassen wollt. Durch frühzeitiges Reden kann man nix verbessern.


----------



## blowfish (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Das wird wohl so nichts. Die Polizei muss den Vorgang erst abschließen und an die Staatsanwaltschaft abgeben, damit eine Akteneinsicht gewährt wird. Wie währe es, wenn der Anwalt zur Vernehmung mit geht und sich die Akte bei der Polizei ansieht. Dann kann man immer noch entscheiden, ob man aussagt oder nicht. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die Akte bei einer anderen Dienststelle liegt und die vorladende Dienststelle nur ein Ermittlungsersuchen bearbeitet. Das riecht sonst ganz Faul, wenn man als Zeuge mit einem Akteneinsichtsersuchen kommt.


----------



## Teleton (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Unsinn, natürlich kann im laufenden Ermittlungsverfahren Akteneinsicht beantragt und gewährt werden. Vor dem geplanten Vernehmungstermin wird´s wohl nichts, na und, läßt man den halt ausfallen und geht nicht hin. 





> Wie währe es, wenn der Anwalt zur Vernehmung mit geht und sich die Akte bei der Polizei ansieht


Einen Anwalt mitnehmen? Geht grundsätzlich wird aber wesentlich teurer als ein Einsichtnahme mit Besprechung.Und wozu? Erst Akte dann ggf Einlassung, warum vor Ort aus der Hüfte schiessen wenn man in Ruhe im Büro grübeln könnte?





> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die Akte bei einer anderen Dienststelle liegt und die vorladende Dienststelle nur ein Ermittlungsersuchen bearbeitet.


NA dann erst recht nicht hingehen ohne die Akte gesehen zu haben


> Das riecht sonst ganz Faul, wenn man als Zeuge mit einem Akteneinsichtsersuchen kommt.


Faul riecht, dass der Vater als Zeuge und nicht als Beschuldigter vernommen werden soll. Und vom Aussageverweigerungsrecht Gebrauch zu machen zu können  ist  Teil unseres Rechtsstaates.


----------



## blowfish (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Teleton schrieb:


> Und vom Aussageverweigerungsrecht Gebrauch zu machen zu können  ist  Teil unseres Rechtsstaates.



Als Zeuge hast du kein Aussageverweigerungsrecht. Lediglich fällt die Aussagepflicht vor der Polizei weg.
Mit solchen Zeugen verfahrte ich in der Regel so, dass ich die Akte an die StA abgebe und die dann die Vorladung durchführt. Und wenn es sich um eine StA von sonstwo handelt - Pech gehabt. Muss er halt weit fahren. Die entstehenden Kosten kann er ja dann vom Beschuldigten einfordern.


----------



## Teleton (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



> Als Zeuge hast du kein Aussageverweigerungsrecht.


Väter müssen ihre Söhne nicht verzinken. Schau mal in § 52 StPO. Abgesehen davon, dass es schon nicht haltbar ist den Anschlussinhaber nur als Zeugen zu vernehmen.





> Mit solchen Zeugen verfahrte ich in der Regel so, dass ich die Akte an die StA abgebe und die dann die Vorladung durchführt.


Du sieht zuviele Krimis. Als ob ein STA sich einen anwaltlich vertretenen Zeugen der die Aussage verweigert mühsam vorladen würde.

Genau das sind aber auch alles Fragestellungen die man mit seinem Anwalt durchgehen sollte.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 März 2010)

blowfish schrieb:


> ...die Akte an die StA abgebe und die dann die  Vorladung durchführt. Und wenn es sich um eine StA von sonstwo handelt -  Pech gehabt. Muss er halt weit fahren...


Angst machen gilt nicht, auch wenns dich jetzt womöglich ärgert! Teleton hat da schon Recht:



Teleton schrieb:


> Als ob ein STA sich einen anwaltlich vertretenen Zeugen der die Aussage verweigert mühsam vorladen würde.


Das passiert in echten Fällen, nicht aber bei solchem Kleinsch...




Teleton schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es schon nicht haltbar ist den  Anschlussinhaber nur als Zeugen zu vernehmen.


Naja, auch bei den Beamten setzt sich gelegentlich der gesunde Menschenverstand durch. Wenn der ISP nur den Anschlussinhaber mitteilt, dann ist der zuerst mal nur der Anschlussinhaber, ohne konkreten Anhaltspunkten für seine Beteiligung. Somit sind diese Leute zuerst mal als Zeugen zu vernehmen und nach § 55 StPO zu belehren.
Anders sieht es freilich aus, wenn der Anschlussinhaber allein wohnhaft gemeldet ist. Der erste Anschein, wie er auch im Zivilrecht gängig angewendet wird, ist sicher oft auch Grundlage strafrechtlicher Ermittlungsansätze. Ich persönlich finde es sogar verwerflich, wenn Anschlussinhaber pauschal gleich den Status als Beschuldigte erhalten, da das eine übermäßige Kriminalisierung eines unschuldigen bedeuten kann. Dass sein Datensatz deshalb wahrscheinlich auch Niederschalg in irgend welchen Registern findet, darüber sind wir uns ja wohl einig.


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Teleton schrieb:


> Unsinn, natürlich kann im laufenden Ermittlungsverfahren Akteneinsicht beantragt und gewährt werden.



Das wird in der Praxis aber niemals bei der Polizei passieren. Herr des Verfahrens ist der StA und der entscheidet über die Gewährung von Akteneinsicht. Bevor er die Akte auf dem Tisch hat, gibts keine Akteneinsicht.



Teleton schrieb:


> NA dann erst recht nicht hingehen ohne die Akte gesehen zu haben Faul riecht, dass der Vater als Zeuge und nicht als Beschuldigter vernommen werden soll.



Der Zeuge hat im Strafverfahren nach meiner Kenntnis überhaupt keinen Anspruch auf Akteneinsicht.



Teleton schrieb:


> Und vom Aussageverweigerungsrecht Gebrauch zu machen zu können  ist  Teil unseres Rechtsstaates.



Wobei das im vorliegenden Fall schon eher den Verdacht auf den Junior legt...


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



blowfish schrieb:


> Als Zeuge hast du kein Aussageverweigerungsrecht. Lediglich fällt die Aussagepflicht vor der Polizei weg.
> Mit solchen Zeugen verfahrte ich in der Regel so, dass ich die Akte an die StA abgebe und die dann die Vorladung durchführt. Und wenn es sich um eine StA von sonstwo handelt - Pech gehabt. Muss er halt weit fahren. Die entstehenden Kosten kann er ja dann vom Beschuldigten einfordern.


Ohne in Worklauberei (Auskunftsverweigerung/Zeugnisverweigerung/Aussageverweigerung) zu verfallen: auch ein Zeuge muß keine Fragen beantworten, die einen Menschen in die Gefahr einer Strafverfolgung bringen, dem gegenüber er ein Zeugnisverweigerungsrecht hat.


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Teleton schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es schon nicht haltbar ist den Anschlussinhaber nur als Zeugen zu vernehmen.



Die Begründung hierfür würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Teleton (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



> Der Zeuge hat im Strafverfahren nach meiner Kenntnis überhaupt keinen Anspruch auf Akteneinsicht.


Notfalls halt als zivilrechtlich Geschädigter zur Ermöglichung der Durchsetzung seiner Schadenersatzansprüche.



> Die Begründung hierfür würde mich sehr interessieren.


Er ist Inhaber eines Anschluss über den Straftaten begangen wurden. Dies legt nahe dass er damit etwas zu tun hat (auch wenn wir wissen, dass er nix damit zu tun hat). Der Beschuldigtenstatus hat ja auch  Schutzfunktion insbesondere durch den erforderlichen Hinweis auf das Recht Schweigen zu dürfen. Wenn er hier erstmal nur als Zeuge geladen wird besteht die (möglicherweise erwünschte) Gefahr, dass er im Rahmen der Vernehmung so schnell mit den Tatsachen heraussprudelt, dass die Ermittler gar nicht mehr dazu kommen ihn über sein Zeugnisverweigerungsrecht zu belehren.


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

OK, der Punkt mit dem Zivilrecht ist nach vollziehbar. Da muss man sich dann aber im Zweifelsfall hintden anstellen.

Wenn aufgrund der Gesamtumstände nichts darauf hindeutet, dass der Anschlussinhaber der Täter ist, dann darf IMHO garnicht beschuldigt werden.
Vergleiche das doch mal mit dem Straßenverkehr: da wird ja auch bei einem Verkehrsdelikt nicht automatisch der Halter beschujldigt wenn die Beschreibung des Fahrers schon vom ersten Anschein nicht passt.


----------



## johinos (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Teleton schrieb:


> Der Beschuldigtenstatus hat ja auch  Schutzfunktion insbesondere durch den erforderlichen Hinweis auf das Recht Schweigen zu dürfen. Wenn er hier erstmal nur als Zeuge geladen wird besteht die (möglicherweise erwünschte) Gefahr, dass er im Rahmen der Vernehmung so schnell mit den Tatsachen heraussprudelt, dass die Ermittler gar nicht mehr dazu kommen ihn über sein Zeugnisverweigerungsrecht zu belehren.


Da ist die StPO eindeutig: Zu belehren ist vor der Vernehmung. Ausreichender und genau hierfür vorgesehener Schutz ist die hier erforderliche Belehrung nach § 55 StPO.



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es sogar verwerflich, wenn Anschlussinhaber pauschal gleich den Status als Beschuldigte erhalten, da das eine übermäßige Kriminalisierung eines unschuldigen bedeuten kann. Dass sein Datensatz deshalb wahrscheinlich auch Niederschalg in irgend welchen Registern findet, darüber sind wir uns ja wohl einig.


Genau. Und wenn dann in diesen Sammlungen steht "Keine Aussage!" , dann ist wird das doch als Schuldeingeständis gewertet. Was der Anwalt hinterher zur Akte gibt und damit aufklärt, kriegt doch außer dem Staatsanwalt keiner mehr mit. 

Für mich ist es in solchen Standardfällen (Binsenweisheit: Eltern Anschlussinhaber, den Unfug im Internet macht der Nachwuchs) Willkür, wider besseres Erfahrungswissen den Anschlussinhaber als Beschuldigten einzutragen.


----------



## Teleton (19 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



> Vergleiche das doch mal mit dem Straßenverkehr: da wird ja auch bei einem Verkehrsdelikt nicht automatisch der Halter beschujldigt wenn die Beschreibung des Fahrers schon vom ersten Anschein nicht passt.


Es geht um Aufladung eines WoW-Accounts mit ergaunerten Daten. Wieso passt das vom ersten Anschein nicht auch auf den Vater? WoW spielen doch vermutlich vorwiegend männliche Personen zwischen 13-45 Jahren.
Es ist m.E. auch nichts Schlimmes oder Ehrenrühriges Beschuldigter zu sein, warum soll dem Vater der Schutz dieser Position genommen werden nur weil man vermutet es wäre der Sohn? Dann müsste man im übrigen den Vater konsequenterweise doch sofort nach §52 Abs 3 Stpo belehren.


> Genau. Und wenn dann in diesen Sammlungen steht "Keine Aussage!" , dann ist wird das doch als Schuldeingeständis gewertet.


Seit wann kann Schweigen als Schuldeingeständnis gewertet werden?Von wem? In was für Sammlungen?


> Was der Anwalt hinterher zur Akte gibt und damit aufklärt, kriegt doch außer dem Staatsanwalt keiner mehr mit.


Der ist aber auch der Einzige der es mitbekommen muss, da er über die Einstellung bzw Anklage entscheidet. Wer soll es denn sonst mitbekommen?



> Für mich ist es in solchen Standardfällen (Binsenweisheit: Eltern Anschlussinhaber, den Unfug im Internet macht der Nachwuchs) Willkür, wider besseres Erfahrungswissen den Anschlussinhaber als Beschuldigten einzutragen.


Was dann dazu führt, dass der Vater in der Zeuigenvernehmung versehentlich seinen Sohn verrät wozu er nicht verpflichtet gewesen wäre.

Edit:
Hier sind weitergehende Infos zu finden http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2009/10/25/von-der-polizeiwache-in-die-ordnungshaft/


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Teleton schrieb:


> Notfalls halt als zivilrechtlich Geschädigter zur Ermöglichung der Durchsetzung seiner Schadenersatzansprüche.



Bei nochmaligem Nachdenken fällt mir noch was auf: worin siehst Du den konkreten Schaden für den Anschlußinhaber? In der Regel wird der heute eine Flatrate haben. Welchen Schaden hat der Täter ihm zugefügt?


----------



## Teleton (20 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Kosten der Forderungsabwehr?
Schadensermittlungskosten?

Sicherlich ist strittig ob diese Forderungen bestehen, aber entfällt deshalb das berechtigte Interesse? Abgesehen davon, fragt da einer nach, wenn Schadenersatzanspüche geltend  werden.


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*

Ist ok, mir erschienen nur die Schäden eben eher theoretischer als praktischer Natur...


----------



## johinos (20 März 2010)

*AW: World of Warcraft Gametime  [ edit]*



Teleton schrieb:


> Seit wann kann Schweigen als Schuldeingeständnis gewertet werden?Von wem? In was für Sammlungen?





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Dass sein Datensatz deshalb wahrscheinlich auch Niederschalg in irgend welchen Registern findet, darüber sind wir uns ja wohl einig.





Teleton schrieb:


> Es ist m.E. auch nichts Schlimmes oder Ehrenrühriges Beschuldigter zu sein, warum soll dem Vater der Schutz dieser Position genommen werden nur weil man vermutet es wäre der Sohn?


Also mir persönlich ginge es schon an die Ehre, grundlos einer Straftat beschuldigt zu sein. Kann man mich nicht erstmal darüber informieren, dass über meinen Anschluss (angeblich!!) eine Straftat passiert sei, und mir die Möglichkeit geben, mich zuhause kundig zu machen? Das grenzt doch an Sippenhaft. 



Teleton schrieb:


> Dann müsste man im übrigen den Vater konsequenterweise doch sofort nach §52 Abs 3 Stpo belehren.


Nein, der § 55 StPO ist völlig ausreichend und genau dafür geschaffen: "_Jeder Zeuge kann die Auskunft auf solche Fragen verweigern, deren Beantwortung ihm selbst oder einem der in § 52 Abs. 1 bezeichneten Angehörigen die Gefahr zuziehen würde, wegen einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit verfolgt zu werden."_

Im übrigen ist doch unstrittig, dass bei Befragung einer Gruppe, unter denen sich der Täter befinden muss, alle erstmal als Zeugen unter Belehrung nach § 55 StPO befragt werden und nicht alle gleich Beschuldigte sind.


----------

